# دروس جميلة في كهربائية السيارات



## طارق حسن محمد (28 يوليو 2010)

*دروس في كهرباء السيارات 

*
*يمكنك تحميل العديد من الدروس الهامة في مجال كهرباء السيارات , ما عليك سوى تحميل الدروس من موقعنا و استعراضها *​*الدرس الاول بطارية السيارة1 يحتوي الدرس على معلومات مهمه عن بطارية السيارة , و توضيح لاجزائها *

*بطارية السيارة 2 *​*الدرس الثاني نظام التوليد و الشحن ,تعرف على دائرة التوليد و الشحن المستخدمة في السيارة *

*الدرس الثالث نظام بدء الحركة ,اجزاء نظام بدء الحركة , الية العمل *

*الدرس الرابع اسس الكهرباء , ما عناصر الدارة الكهربائية , ماهو قانون اوم *


*الدرس الخامس **اسس الالكترونيات** , تعرف على عناصر الدارة الالكترونية , المواد شبه الموصلة*​*​**الدرس السادس نظام حقن الوقود , تعرف على اجزاء و الية عمل نظام حقن الوقود*

*منقول*​


----------



## سمير شربك (28 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك أخي طارق 
حملت المواضيع في مجلد 
واطلعت عليها (جيده جدا )

ونسأل وماذا لو كانت البطاريه ناشفه 
هل يوجد دلائل على انتهاء العمر الأفتراضي لها غير العلامات الخضراء والحمراء والبيضاء 

وشكرا


----------



## m-osman (29 يوليو 2010)

thank you


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 يوليو 2010)

اخي العزيز سمير 
طبعآ هنالك عدة فحوصات يمكن معرفة اذا كانت البطارية الجافة غير صالحة للعمل وذلك من خلال فحصها بجهاز خاص لفحص البطارية يمكن من خلاله معرفة مدى صلاحية البطارية والجهاز متوفر في الاسواق المحلية .
تقبل تحياتي وشكرآ لك على هذه المداخلة


----------



## matadoor2 (31 يوليو 2010)

شكر الله لكم كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## بو فياض (5 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على المواضيع المفيدة


----------



## black88star (6 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
عوآفي


----------



## رفعت سلطان (8 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع 
اخوك رفعت سلطان


----------



## كاتب اليافعي (10 أغسطس 2010)

اشكركم على هذه الموضوع


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (14 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (16 أغسطس 2010)

شكرآ لكم اخوتي مروركم


----------



## احمد جبارات (17 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا اخي طارق على هذه الدروس المفيده وجزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## malak200029 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر على هذا العمل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## lamigra (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووور اخي على الموضوع بارك الله فيك


----------



## الجعلتي (30 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## belalgouda (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*thank you*​


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (1 أكتوبر 2010)

Thx 2 much my friend


----------



## الازهري الحلفاوي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> *دروس في كهرباء السيارات
> 
> *
> *يمكنك تحميل العديد من الدروس الهامة في مجال كهرباء السيارات , ما عليك سوى تحميل الدروس من موقعنا و استعراضها *​*الدرس الاول بطارية السيارة1 يحتوي الدرس على معلومات مهمه عن بطارية السيارة , و توضيح لاجزائها *
> ...


والله ان فيها فائدة عظيمة....جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ليث بن حشلاف (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جازاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (19 فبراير 2011)

نشكر لكم مداخلاتكم وارائكم الجميلة


----------



## saad_srs (20 فبراير 2011)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ishakw (26 فبراير 2011)

اخواني سلام عليكم انا بحاجة ماسة الى كتيب يشرح بالتفصيل صيانة السيارات + بالصور ايضا اذا امكن


----------



## yahye (26 فبراير 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (5 أبريل 2011)

لكم مني اخواني كل تقدير وكل احترام على مداخلاتكم اللطيفة


----------



## ابو يوسف يوسف (9 أبريل 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية مشكور


----------



## ر.م علي (28 يونيو 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (29 يونيو 2011)

مشكووووور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود شاهين 75 (29 يونيو 2011)

الرجاء معرفة اكثر فى الجيربوكس الاوتوماتيكى؟


----------



## abusamir (14 يوليو 2011)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## ابو حسن التميمي (18 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وممنون


----------



## الثعلب2000 (21 يوليو 2011)

الف الف شكر 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسنانك


----------



## عبدالرزاق الحسن (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد مع تقيري العالى حفظكم الله


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (27 يوليو 2011)

اشكر لكم مداخلاتكم وتعليقاتكم الجميلة تقبلوا مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## bridsshot (4 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور أستأذي الكريم


----------



## hastiaref2007 (8 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخي الحبيب*​


----------



## prence007 (10 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## bader_m (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك و ثبت خطاك 

صوما مقبولا ان شاء الله


----------



## mad_yugi88 (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## AhmedFikry (19 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلخ فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المدينه (20 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي.......... ممكن تقولي ايش اسم الجهاز اللي اقدر افحص به ماء البطاريه


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (20 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم (المدينة) الجهاز هوعبارة عن انبوب زجاجي في مقدمة انبوب مطاطي وفي مؤخرتة شفاطة لسحب السائل من داخل البطارية واسمه (الهايدروميتر ) وفي داخل الانبوب الزجاجي هنالك مؤشر يحدد من خلاله نوع الحامض اذا كان جيد اوغيرذلك 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكورررر


----------



## محمد عبدالعظيم مجذ (29 أغسطس 2011)

نسلم الايادى


----------



## wael1975 (14 سبتمبر 2011)

جز الله خيرا من قام بوضع هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## الثعلب2000 (19 سبتمبر 2011)

الف الف شكر ​


----------



## mezohazoma (21 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## م م علي الربيعي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
شكراً على الموضوع المهم
ياريت لو عندك مواضيع عن التقنيات الكهربائية والالكترونية الحديثة للسيارات حيث ان المواضيع التي تناولتها مشكوراً هي من اساسيات الكهرباء ولايمكن ان نتصور اي شخص انهى المدارس الثانوية (فضلاً عن الهندسة ) وهو غير ملم بها ... ارجو قبول مروري واعتذر للازعاج


----------



## كيرو عبده (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على المجهود


----------



## black88star (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فلاش2006 (24 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 أبريل 2012)

م م علي الربيعي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> شكراً على الموضوع المهم
> ياريت لو عندك مواضيع عن التقنيات الكهربائية والالكترونية الحديثة للسيارات حيث ان المواضيع التي تناولتها مشكوراً هي من اساسيات الكهرباء ولايمكن ان نتصور اي شخص انهى المدارس الثانوية (فضلاً عن الهندسة ) وهو غير ملم بها ... ارجو قبول مروري واعتذر للازعاج



اخي الفاضل اسف على التأخير اليك هذا الكتاب عسى أن تستفاد منه 
تقبل تحياتي
http://www.gulfup.com/Xh1l8ef4kg


----------



## حازم فوزي إبراهيم (16 أبريل 2012)

*جزيل الشكر*

جزيل الشكر وياريت لو هناك ملفات أكثر تفصيلا وبالصور جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (25 مايو 2012)

*موضوغ روعه عاشوا*


----------



## mouhamed1974 (30 مايو 2012)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع *


----------



## nailking64 (12 يونيو 2012)

*اخي العزيز مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع
الله يبارك بيك*


----------



## 2030 (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكور اخي


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أغسطس 2012)

الله يبارك فيكم اخوتي الاعزاء ايضآ و مروركم على الموضوع وتعليقاتكم الجميلة


----------



## abc-ahmed (11 أغسطس 2012)

رحم الله والديك على هذه الملفات الرائعة 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## ابو مصطفى0 (25 سبتمبر 2012)

بجد تسلم ايدك على الهدية دى اللى ادتهالنا وربنا يجازيك عنا كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (25 ديسمبر 2012)

اشكر مروركم اخواني الأعزاء


----------



## samara1 (24 أكتوبر 2013)

[جيد)

موقع حلو
http://kenanaonline.com/sami4auto


----------



## حمدكوم (27 أكتوبر 2013)

اخي العزيز السلام عليكم
يرجى اعادة تحميل الدروس مرة اخرى لنفاذ فترة التحميل 
مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## waelazzaz (4 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## JEVARA101 (19 يناير 2015)

شكرا


----------

